# Radiação Solar



## Beppy (9 Jun 2008 às 16:13)

Viva!

Amigos, alguem me consegue informar qual a radiação média mensal na zona do Alqueva, para todos os meses ao longo do ano 2007-2008?

Cumps,
Eduardo Botas


----------



## Vince (10 Jun 2008 às 00:09)

Beppy disse:


> Viva!
> 
> Amigos, alguem me consegue informar qual a radiação média mensal na zona do Alqueva, para todos os meses ao longo do ano 2007-2008?




Não posso ajudar muito, mas será que isto de Beja serve ? 






(c) IM Ficha Climatológica Beja 1961-1990


----------

